# Apache pier report....



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

Any GOOD news? I have a little time off from work, just checking to see if it is worth a trip down for a day or TWO,THREE well you know.


----------



## macadoo (Aug 3, 2005)

have not heard anything for today. Talked with my father-in-law yesterday and he said there were some flounder and trout caught. ... and the usual shark. will call in the am and see what is up.


----------



## keekee (Jun 25, 2004)

Whats it look like down there Mac? I will be headed down on Sat. Rain or shine!


Brent


----------



## macadoo (Aug 3, 2005)

last weekend we started to see some spanish come thru, mullet was everywhere. several nice spanish caught. 2 spot tails 42" and 43" were caught. Nice 5 lb flounder caught off the end. Couple of 3lb spanish. wife caught 8 or 9 keepers. Going to be there next Thurs for the tourny...... save some bait.


----------



## macadoo (Aug 3, 2005)

New link to check out the water temps 
http://www.ysieconet.com/public/WebUI/Default.aspx?hidCustomerID=131

Site is located on the end of the pier


----------



## keekee (Jun 25, 2004)

Will save all the bait we can Mac. Good to hear there was a little action down there last week.

Im headed out Sat morning and I will see ya Thursday!

Brent


----------



## macadoo (Aug 3, 2005)

See you there.... The weatherman has ordered us up some nice weather. Early forcast is SE winds on Sat and Sun. The weatherman will be joining us out on the pier. Keep us posted on the fishing if you can.


----------



## macadoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Here goes..... Apache peir report for Sun thru Tues...... Bait is in the water. have had pogies running thru every day. Mullet running too. Blue's being caught on the pier. Spanish are being caught. One 6lb flounder caught off the front of the pier. Several reds were caught off of the front of the pier including 1 that was estimated @ 48".. Good job Brent. Several smaller flounder caught as well. Can't take it any more. Going down first thing in the morning. Gotta get ready for the tourney this weekend. Good luck to all of the piers this weekend. Hope everyone has a good time.


----------



## Blues Brother (Jul 18, 2005)

Good luck with the tourney, guys. Nice red, Brent. Wish I was there.    



~Bryce


----------



## zettlebug (Sep 23, 2006)

*Apache Pier*

King Tournment, Blues runnig strong with a good show of spots. Some Black Drum are being caught.


----------



## macadoo (Aug 3, 2005)

No King caught on Apache. Not sure if there was any action on the other piers.


----------

